# 2015 Demo Hornet



## Crimmsy (29 Mar 2015)

The 2015 demo jet was recently unveiled in Bagotville. This years paint job commemorates the 75th anniversary of the Battle of Britain, and in my humble opinion is the best looking paint job yet!

BZ to Jim Belliveau and the 3 Wg paint shop! Fly safe, Cheech!

Images here


----------



## Rifleman62 (29 Mar 2015)

Very, very nice.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Mar 2015)

Very sexy looking plane.


----------

